# RF Egg-Hatch



## N2TORTS (Sep 17, 2016)

Late summer eggs hatching out .....


----------



## Anyfoot (Sep 18, 2016)

Very nice colors. 
Looks like you have plenty more to follow. 
Do you get hatchlings year round?


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 18, 2016)

What a pretty red leg and nose.


----------



## N2TORTS (Sep 18, 2016)

Jacqui said:


> What a pretty red leg and nose.


Well Miss J' .....check this lil' cherry out from last week.....


----------



## N2TORTS (Sep 18, 2016)

Anyfoot said:


> Very nice colors.
> Looks like you have plenty more to follow.
> Do you get hatchlings year round?


Yes Craig we do.....


----------



## wellington (Sep 18, 2016)

I love the way you can see two layers in the egg. I never seem to notice that on other peoples eggs, but notice a lot on yours. My one leopard egg that hatched didn't seem to have two layers either.
Love the split/crooked scute one.


----------



## N2TORTS (Sep 18, 2016)

wellington said:


> I love the way you can see two layers in the egg. I never seem to notice that on other peoples eggs, but notice a lot on yours. My one leopard egg that hatched didn't seem to have two layers either.
> Love the split/crooked scute one.


The egg itself... of a tortoise egg is composed of two distinct layers: a hard, calcareous outer layer and a fibrous inner layer. Pores in the outer layer of the shell allow for gas exchange while the embryo is growing


----------



## wellington (Sep 18, 2016)

N2TORTS said:


> The egg itself... of a tortoise egg is composed of two distinct layers: a hard, calcareous outer layer and a fibrous inner layer. Pores in the outer layer of the shell allow for gas exchange while the embryo is growing


Do you know why somes inner layer are not as noticeable? I've only had the one hatch. However, it's not noticeable that there is two layers.


----------



## N2TORTS (Sep 18, 2016)

wellington said:


> Do you know why somes inner layer are not as noticeable? I've only had the one hatch. However, it's not noticeable that there is two layers.


yes depending on temps/humidity within the bator'


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 19, 2016)

N2TORTS said:


> Well Miss J' .....check this lil' cherry out from last week.....



Awesome!


----------

